# Mosquito bites, tatoo, pink dress, and blue eyes



## ksmattfish (Jun 20, 2005)

Recent pics of my daughter with the new DSLR.

camera:  Canon 20D  RAW  ISO 100 or 200
lens:  Canon 85mm f/1.8
exposure:  Av @ f/1.8
hand held, available light


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 20, 2005)

Love the second picture!!! Starting out young with the Tattoo's huh?



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice pictures man. And cute daughter too 

What processing did you apply to get that look?


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 20, 2005)

your daughter is so photogenic!  those huge eyes just illuminate the picture. very nice. the first one does it for me.  how do you like the new 20d?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 21, 2005)

lol... I have never seen such a big eyes!!!! wonderful!!!


----------



## Alison (Jun 21, 2005)

I like the lighting on these, great work. How are you liking the 20D?


----------



## terri (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd say he's enjoying the new toy.....  

Very nice shots, lovely lighting, and she's always so photogenic.   :thumbup:    

So do you have a decent photo printer in the house?  :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 21, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> What processing did you apply to get that look?



I can't even remember.  It was something simple like desaturate and slightly tweak curves.  I was trying lot's of stuff that day.

The 20D is a lot of fun.  I still like my Rolleiflex better.


----------



## photo gal (Jun 21, 2005)

She is soooo precious!!!  Great job!!  : )


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 22, 2005)

she has such extrordinary features, what a joy to photograph!!

Her big eyes are just drawing me in....great job :-D


----------



## aprilraven (Jul 6, 2005)

both are beautiful...but in the second one, your gorgeous daughter looks like a young drew barrymore.....she is so precious......great job there..!!


----------



## kelox (Apr 22, 2006)

I like the first one better. april is right, in the second she does look like Drew Barrymore. She's a cutie pie.


----------

